# Open bass tournament at Portage Lakes on 10/17



## tourneyguy (Apr 13, 2009)

The Portage Lakes Bass Masters will hold a fall open bass tournament on Portage Lakes on Saturday, October 17th at the New State Park Ramp (off route 93). $80 per team if postmarked by 10/10; $85 if pay at the ramp. Tournament hours are 7am - 3pm. To print off an entry form, go to www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com. Call Tom Freshly with questions (330-242-2051). Hope to see you there!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Tom, weather looks fair for this event (Sat) and Sundays charity event too!  Cloudy and mid to upper 40's. Cloudy is good at Portage most times. Prolly see ya there, but my treestand is calling!


----------



## tourneyguy (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks, Louie! Need a few tournament registration/weigh-in "supplies" if you aren't going to make it on Sat. Thanks!!!

A reminder for everyone that the Portage Lakes Bass Masters will hold their fall bass open on Portage Lakes this Saturday (10/17) at the New State Park (off Route 93). $85 ramp pay; launch at 7am. Hope to see you there!!!


----------

